# Move the progress bar to the top of the screen option



## unitron

Since everybody else puts everything else at the bottom of the screen (snow closings, stock tickers, basketball game scores during game, etc.), why isn't there an option to move the progress bar to the top of the screen?


----------



## wheatman82

agreed, or be able to adjust the transparency of the bar.


----------



## Brent W

just press the clear button to hide the bar


----------



## unitron

Brent W said:


> just press the clear button to hide the bar


So I should do extra work because it never occured to TiVo that everybody else already piles everything on the bottom of the screen, when they could have, oh, I don't know, actually innovated and thought outside the box?


----------



## jrtroo

would it be nice<sure.

but-"extra work"? this is one button and the remote is in your hand>

i would much rather they spend their innovation time on other things>


----------



## unitron

jrtroo said:


> would it be nice<sure.
> 
> but-"extra work"? this is one button and the remote is in your hand>
> 
> i would much rather they spend their innovation time on other things>


They shouldn't spend their time on it now, they should have thought of it originally, when developing the Series 1s, as the problem of everyone putting everything on the bottom of the screen was already quite well known at the time.


----------



## bschuler2007

I agree Tivo shouldn't waste time on adding an option that is reasonable and would take little effort to implement in order to appease it's customers.

Tivo should spend all of it's time working on implementing more Pay Per View options, adding a subscription priced weather, news, stock app. And if not some new form of asking us for more money daily, then a far better Tivo for a cable company to give away then anything for us original customers.

I scoff at your intelligent idea. Your obviously a Tivo newbie.


----------



## orangeboy

There's also an S-P-S code that does a "quick-clear". I don't have it implemented, and I'm too lazy to search for it, but it has been discussed in the past.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

orangeboy said:


> There's also an S-P-S code that does a "quick-clear". I don't have it implemented, and I'm too lazy to search for it, but it has been discussed in the past.


The problem with that is that it basically removes all functionality from the progress bar.


----------



## ThreeSoFar

Rob Helmerichs said:


> The problem with that is that it basically removes all functionality from the progress bar.


How does it "remove all functionality"?

IMO, it doesn't even _have_ a function except for the annoying "accidentally click here to see some lame ad in HD that may possibly crash your box" feature. OK, it's not that bad....but it is lame and does get in the way.

The code to quick-clear is as follows, but precede it with this: Pause your show (some annoying click here for content bar will show up); then click down (that bar goes away), then proceed with the SPS code Select-Play-Select-Pause-Select.

Lots more here.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

ThreeSoFar said:


> How does it "remove all functionality"?


Maybe they've changed how it works since I tried it out years ago, but back then, you wouldn't be able to get the progress bar up for more than a small fraction of a second. Which made it hard to figure out how far into a show you were.


----------



## ggieseke

On my universal remote I added a Clear command to the Pause and Play buttons. That way I still get the bar while seeking, but it clears immediately when I don't want it.


----------



## orangeboy

ggieseke said:


> On my universal remote I added a Clear command to the Pause and Play buttons. That way I still get the bar while seeking, but it clears immediately when I don't want it.


Ha! That's pretty darn clever! :up:


----------



## ThreeSoFar

orangeboy said:


> Ha! That's pretty darn clever! :up:


? I don't understand why you wouldn't just implement the SPSPS. ?


----------



## bschuler2007

My experience with the SPSPS code is that it works for me, but I seem to have to repeat it every day for it to work.


----------



## ThreeSoFar

bschuler2007 said:


> My experience with the SPSPS code is that it works for me, but I seem to have to repeat it every day for it to work.


Should only have to do so once each reboot (say, for an upgrade).

How's your house power? Do you have it UPS'd?


----------



## ggieseke

ThreeSoFar said:


> ? I don't understand why you wouldn't just implement the SPSPS. ?


I like having it there during FF and REW, and with my Philips Pronto remote it only took a few minutes to modify the config.


----------



## MHunter1

Here's how I was able to activate the undocumented feature that automatically hides the green progress bar during fast-forward, rewind, skip, and pause. It worked even after a TiVo service update disabled the Pause Menu.

While playing a recorded program or watching live TV, activate the Channel Banner by pressing Right until just the banner is shown without the extra transparent info frame then press Select-Play-Select-Pause-Select before the banner disappears in about 4 seconds.

The channel banner is only needed to activate the SPSPS code, not to de-activate it.

I've only tested this method on a Series 2 TiVo and would like to know if it worked reliably for others.


----------



## joevorndran

MHunter1 said:


> Here's how I was able to activate the undocumented feature that automatically hides the green progress bar during fast-forward, rewind, skip, and pause. It worked even after a TiVo service update disabled the Pause Menu.
> 
> While playing a recorded program or watching live TV, activate the Channel Banner by pressing Right until just the banner is shown without the extra transparent info frame then press Select-Play-Select-Pause-Select before the banner disappears in about 4 seconds.
> 
> The channel banner is only needed to activate the SPSPS code, not to de-activate it.
> 
> I've only tested this method on a Series 2 TiVo and would like to know if it worked reliably for others.


Yes, this works on Series3's too. Thanks a bunch on this find!


----------

